# White Tiger Photos



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

I just got back from Las Vegas last night. I managed to get a few decent photos of the white tigers at the Mirage's Secret Garden & Dolphin Habitat that I thought I'd share on here. I used my new Nikon D7000 with an 18-105mm lens, but it was just on the automatic setting as I haven't figured out how to use everything yet.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice shots....ooooo....D7000, I want....


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

That tiger looks nice. I want 1 as pet.

D7000...I want 1 too!


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

gmachine19 said:


> That tiger looks nice. I want 1 as pet.
> 
> D7000...I want 1 too!


Lol, don't think that you want one as a pet. It was a white tiger that almost killed Roy Horn from 'Siegfried & Roy'. The tiger in the last photo was looking at my 9 month old daughter like she'd be a tasty snack! They are gorgeous animals though. There was a nice male white lion as well, but he was too hard to get a photo of. I'm loving the new camera ...just gotta spend some time learning how to use everything ...it came with a 2 hour instructional dvd that I haven't watched yet.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Pamela said:


> I'm loving the new camera ...just gotta spend some time learning how to use everything ...it came with a 2 hour instructional dvd that I haven't watched yet.


Save your 2 hours and if you haven't read this website, do so. KenRockwell.com: Photography, Cameras and Taking Better Pictures

And if you don't have a big SD card, get one. There's no substitute for shooting lots of shots. I have 5000 or so actuations now on my D5000. You'll learn more by trying different things and then looking at them afterwards and reading a pile of stuff. That site has a lot of useful tips to get going to do the basic settings and get decent shots right off the bat though.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Great pix.....one of my favorite animals on this planet are tigers! thanks for sharing


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Save your 2 hours and if you haven't read this website, do so. KenRockwell.com: Photography, Cameras and Taking Better Pictures
> 
> And if you don't have a big SD card, get one. There's no substitute for shooting lots of shots. I have 5000 or so actuations now on my D5000. You'll learn more by trying different things and then looking at them afterwards and reading a pile of stuff. That site has a lot of useful tips to get going to do the basic settings and get decent shots right off the bat though.


Thanks for the advice, I'll check out that website  Good point about taking lots of shots, I find that with fish/kids/animals it takes at least 10 shots to get one good one.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Pamela said:


> Thanks for the advice, I'll check out that website  Good point about taking lots of shots, I find that with fish/kids/animals it takes at least 10 shots to get one good one.


No problem. First setting you need to learn is the multi-shot mode instead of single shot. I got my SLR to shoot my kids and couldn't get good shots until I learned to chase them around and hold the shutter down.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

gotta love multi-shot mode, have to use it with my fish to get good pix most of the time lol


----------



## Pamelajo (Feb 9, 2011)

Great Pics!!!


----------



## Fishkeeper (Apr 21, 2010)

Great pics. They are very playful big cats. You got some great shots.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Good job The pictures are great.I like my nikon d90 but i want to upgrade to the d300s . But I have to get the boss to agree to it frist. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

nice kitties


----------

